# Hedgehog Stump House



## Motopecane (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello,
So I am going to be upgrading Leo's cage and wanted to make it a little more interesting. I also am going to go the route of connecting two living spaces with a tube. I put together a little stump shaped house and ramp to get to the drawbridge tube. Rather than post all the pictures here I created an instructable that has a step by step of how I made it.

hope you like it.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hedgehog-Stump-Home/

-Aron C.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i like it...it looks really cool, but it's really step if they fall.


----------



## Motopecane (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm hoping he won't fall he is really slow and careful when he walks down the ramp. He is a very cautious Hedgie.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks neat and it seems like you put a lot of time into it.  However, I would probably make sure everything is railed up because hedgehogs have terrible depth perception, and it would terrible for him to fall and hurt himself. But great work!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very creative indeed!  As Ophelia mentioned the railings need to be secured all the way around. I would also make the railing higher and not as easy to climb as the current ladder style. That is along way to fall and could be deadly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That is so neat looking!! You put alot of effort into it & it shows! What a spoiled little hedgie to have his own tree castle!

Since you are very creative, I have no doubt that you can come up with something that will not detract from the beauty of your creation, but will, at the same time, make it safe for your hedgie. (We did have a hedgie in this forum die from a fall of only a few inches, and none of us want you to have to go through that)

Perhaps a tunnel going up the ramp that looks like branches or vines?!

Also - your pictures & tutorial was excellent!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

holy moly, that is truly creative!

so people, what kind of rails would you add to that?


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> so people, what kind of rails would you add to that?


I would make it enclosed like a tube (4 inches in diameter), it could be rectangular shaped. Then I would have the top be enclosed too, but maybe incorporate mesh windows... I've never worked with foam though


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the idea about putting a tunnel and trying to make it look like a vine or maybe another tree trying to grow and wrap itself around it. Then for the top part of the stump building up a wall that would have mesh in the middle so you could still see him and have ventilation, then maybe a top also that would look like the top of the stump and be able to come off for cleaning or if you needed to ever get him out of it? I do love your design though, with a few mods for safety I think it would be perfect


----------



## Motopecane (Dec 27, 2010)

ooooh I really like your tunnel idea with branches! I am definitely going to do that. The reason there is no railing on the back is that it will be tied to on side of Leo's cage. Thanks for the feed back. I'll get more photos when I do more work on it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Motopecane said:


> I'll get more photos when I do more work on it.


can't wait!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pics, I love getting to see other peoples creativity


----------

